# Mounted Police Riding In Pehlans?



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> I'm in DC and all four of the mounted cops were riding in a pehlams, with the chain and double reins. I looked at them and asked, they walked away. Whaaat? Opinions?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My father was a mounted officer for about 5 years, (Thats how I got Jake). I would like to comment but unsure what the point of your post was about? The fact that the officers were all using pelhams and that this is bad or what? What did you ask?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Most police over here use pelhams, the bottom rein is normaly a chain this is because they are used in riots and if the top rein is cut they always have the brakes and control through the bottom rein/chain!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm confused as to what the issue is.

What's wrong with Pelhams?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm pretty pro snaffle. They had a tight rein, I don't know. I'm just curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, a Pelham _is_ a "half snaffle," for lack of a better term. 

My guess is that they want the curb action there in case they need a bit of leverage to get the horse's attention. Police horses can be put in some very intense situations.

ETA: I also agree about the potential of reins being broken.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I think its smarter for mounted police to ride with a two-rein system rather than a one rein. 

Most mounted police are used for crowd control. If somebody grabs or breaks one set of reins, the policeman would lose all control from those reins. If he had a second set, he could easily regain control of the horse with those particular reins.

They also can get "the best of both" in one bit. With a pelham, one rein set gives control like a snaffle, and the other acts as a leverage.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm all for the extra support on the officers part. They have to go through some interesting stuff. Also there is a strict emphasis on uniformity. You will not see a unit with some horses in a snaffle and other in curbs. It is probably the best universal bit they can get. Snaffle for the snaffle horses and curbs for the horses that need it. Though I more of like the idea of a western curb, they often have to ride with one hand if you think about it. One to handle the situation going on and one to control the horse. 

My father's unit all used D-ring snaffles. Its all what the unit uses as their bit.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

> the bottom rein is normaly a chain this is because they are used in riots and if the top rein is cut they always have the brakes and control through the bottom rein/chain!


That's so smart! I never knew that.


​


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with a Pelham. I use one on a horse that I ride for extra leverage. Depending on the Pelham you buy, it can actually be very mild in the middle. 

It may look harsh, but in reality it's a good leverage bit.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

this was at a "Rave" in LA a few weeks ago. I believe most of the cops i saw rode in curb bits.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I would be mortified if those buttcheeks in the background belonged to me...


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

hahaha! you know the funny thing about this... 
i own a horse and have been riding for years. so seeing horses is not exactly a life changing experience for me. however, most of these kids has NEVER seen horses in their lives up close... let alone being able to touch them. It was pretty cool how excited everyone was. The horses just stood there while all the crazy kids loved on them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I would be mortified if those buttcheeks in the background belonged to me...


 
I would never have noticed if you hadn't said anything! Ha! that is hysterical.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

These are my local mounted policelooking at them they are using cavalry bits instead of pelhams but the effect is the same.
on patrol
All sizes | Mounted police | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
In riot gear


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Also there is absoluly nothing wrong with a pelham. Stan my connemara prefered one to a snaffle, he went far nicer in one then he ever did in a snaffle.

If you know how to use one correctly then they are a very useful tool and people who hate them generaly don't understand the bit.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I really don't see anything wrong with using pelhams as long as they are used properly.

This is somewhat on topic. 

When I went to New York, the horses were in double bridles. Why are the curb bits curved? 

*Sorry about the angle/quality but it's all I have. (And we asked if it was okay to take the pictures.)


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

from what I understand, the extra curve in the curb bit gives them even more leverage. Correct me if I'm mistaken


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If a curb's shanks are swept back like that, it gives the horse a little warning as you pick up your reins and alert them that you are about to give pressure or a cue, etc. Does that make sense? When the shank is straight, they don't feel anything until the rider applies pressure. So, in a way, it is more mild, if that makes sense.

I don't really have much of an opinion on this. We don't have mounted police here and I don't know much about pelhams and why they are apparently frowned upon. I do love that heart breastcollar on the horse on the right though.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is my father's unit's riding gear. After Jake had failed as a reliable police horse and before my Dads horse was certified, he often borrowed this dun from another officer. They had a nice halter/bridle combination and kept the halter attached. But they all decided to use snaffles.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I suppose it depends entirely on what the every day policing jobs they do are.

Manchester it is patrols in a city center (one that is known for occasioaly errupting), riot control, Football riot control, football matches.
Which generaly means they are dealing with thugs day in, day out, thugs who have absolutly no problem with slashing reins, or indead pulling officers off horses.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

faye said:


> I suppose it depends entirely on what the every day policing jobs they do are.
> 
> Manchester it is patrols in a city center (one that is known for occasioaly errupting), riot control, Football riot control, football matches.
> Which generaly means they are dealing with thugs day in, day out, thugs who have absolutly no problem with slashing reins, or indead pulling officers off horses.


Makes sense, my fathers unit was more for aesthetics. They would patrol fairs parking lots, parades and what not. No riots going on in Santa Rosa, CA. The most they did was chase down a few random offenders and herd them from horseback. Lol My dad told me a story once of some Lady who decided she would be able to outrun the horses. She was cornered in a minute.


----------

